# Bad Battery Life - msm_hsic_host wakelock



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Hi guys. I have the problem that my N4 lost about 10% Battery over night.

CM 10.1 Nightly 20130104 / Franco Kernel r28.

BetterBatteryStats says that msm_hsic_host causes kernel wakelocks (See attachment).

Any ideas how to fix that?

Regards
Sven


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

It's a known issue. Franco's kernel is supposed to have the QComm patches integrated that fixes that. I know Franco r23 fixed the problem, but the patches introduced data instability. So r28 may have re-introduced the problem with his attempt to make data stable again. CM implemented those patches for a few days, but decided to take them out because too many people were complaining about the data instability.

Edit: Personally, I'm sticking with CMs decision to not incorporate the patches. I'm sure they will implement them as soon as some stable patches are released. Qualcomm is aware of the problem & they are trying to fix it.

Edit2: Franco is also blaming CM for some of his problems & has stated that he will not support CM users in his thread anymore. I think his frustrations are a little misplaced here. I think the reason CM users are reporting these problems the most is because they have the widest user base & most noobs start on CM, so he gets a lot of noob reports. So, if you want, you can try a different ROM & see if it helps. I doubt it...


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

There is a long thread over on xda about it seems there was a few kernels that fixed it for a while but at the expense of a temperamental data connection.

Unfortunately there doesn't seem to be much we can do at the moment.

I'm getting just over 2 hours of screen time it's not good.

Here's a link 
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1999368

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

ChrisHRocks said:


> I'm getting just over 2 hours of screen time it's not good.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


How long is the total battery time for you? I would think that your battery life has something to do with your settings/apps. I get 4+ hours screen minimum on a minimum of 12+ hours battery. Latest CM10.1 w/ CM stock kernel (without the qcomm patches, with the msm_hsic_host wakelocks).


----------



## housry23 (Aug 25, 2011)

Try Faux123 004 beta 4 kernel. He claims to have fixed wakelock issues and data issues. IDK, but I get great battery life with it. If you don't want to buy his app, use Trickster Mod to adjust settings of the kernel, but I highly suggest buying Faux's app. Supporting devs is a good thing.

PS. If you're coming from Franco's kernel to Faux's kernel, make sure you either flash CM nightly(to get back to stock CM kernel) or if your not on CM flash Faux's reset kernel. Franco modify's the Ramdisk and you'll just get bootloops if you don't flash the reset kernel or go back to stock CM kernel first.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

housry23 said:


> Try Faux123 004 beta 4 kernel. He claims to have fixed wakelock issues and data issues. IDK, but I get great battery life with it. If you don't want to buy his app, use Trickster Mod to adjust settings of the kernel, but I highly suggest buying Faux's app. Supporting devs is a good thing.
> 
> PS. If you're coming from Franco's kernel to Faux's kernel, make sure you either flash CM nightly(to get back to stock CM kernel) or if your not on CM flash Faux's reset kernel. Franco modify's the Ramdisk and you'll just get bootloops if you don't flash the reset kernel or go back to stock CM kernel first.


Well, will give it a try later today.


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

+1 for faux latest beta its seem great so far.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

After 3 hours I got 32 Minutes of msm_hsic_host wakelock. It seems like the kernel does not solve to problem for me. I think I'll wait for a working kernel from franco.


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

8 hours 39 min on battery and only 14 minute wakelock. My battery is great now still at 75% with a hour screen. Are you on stock rom? I'm running Cm10.1 I don't know if that's making a difference.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Also running CM 10.1 with recent Nightly Build. You are also running the Faux123 004 B4 kernel? Default Settings?


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah but my nightly is a few days old now and I've got faux kernel set to his recommended settings for battery (slight under clock)

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

ChrisHRocks said:


> Yeah but my nightly is a few days old now and I've got faux kernel set to his recommended settings for battery (slight under clock)
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


Yeah I also did that. Wakelock reached now over 2 hours .... strength. About 2 hours screentime.


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

Sorry I don't know,I can't help. My wake lock is 54 minutes 2 hours screen on time but I've 46% battery left. So its still happening but not really bothering me.

Sent from my GT-P7510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

How long have you guys been on battery for that amount of wakelocks?


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Today I started with a full battery, I'll write down a conclusion at the end of the day.


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

I'm noe at the end of the day. 34% battery left. Just 1h14m screentime. And msm_hsic wakelock was over 5 hours active. Horrible at the moment. I'll go back to stock cm 10.1 kernel tomorrow and see what happens then.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using RootzWiki


----------



## ChrisHRocks (Aug 19, 2012)

I flashed cm10.1 latest nightly about 3 hours ago and left the cm kernel and the wakelock seem to be at all but gone best its been.

How's yours?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

Still got many hours of wakelock. Doesnt care if I use FK or CM stock kernel.


----------



## titan253 (Oct 11, 2011)

I assume this is something that plagues every nexus 4? How many hours of battery life are you getting relative to screen on time?


----------



## USSENTERNCC1701E (Jul 1, 2011)

NM


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

titan253 said:


> I assume this is something that plagues every nexus 4? How many hours of battery life are you getting relative to screen on time?


Pretty much. Franco kernel & Faux Kernel (CM for a short time as well) merged patches that Qualcomm released to fix the problem, but they introduced data instability. I know Franco reverted those patches & I'm sure Faux would have as well.

I'm on CM10.1 latest nightly, CM Kernel & I get roughly 5 to 5.5 hours screen, on 18 hours battery. Definitely gets me through the day without a charger. I could go more than 24 hours battery on 4 hours screen if I didn't charge my phone every night. When Qualcomm does fix the wakelock issue this phone will be a beast on battery life.


----------



## titan253 (Oct 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> Pretty much. Franco kernel & Faux Kernel (CM for a short time as well) merged patches that Qualcomm released to fix the problem, but they introduced data instability. I know Franco reverted those patches & I'm sure Faux would have as well.
> 
> I'm on CM10.1 latest nightly, CM Kernel & I get roughly 5 to 5.5 hours screen, on 18 hours battery. Definitely gets me through the day without a charger. I could go more than 24 hours battery on 4 hours screen if I didn't charge my phone every night. When Qualcomm does fix the wakelock issue this phone will be a beast on battery life.


Even still, that clobbers my 12 hour GNex with 45 minutes of screen time ha.

Also, why would not charging it nightly extend battery life? i was under the impression that Li Ion batteries prefer being charged before the battery gets below roughly 5%, i.e. charging from 30-40% actually keeps the battery healthier, not like the old NiCads


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

titan253 said:


> Even still, that clobbers my 12 hour GNex with 45 minutes of screen time ha.
> 
> Also, why would not charging it nightly extend battery life? i was under the impression that Li Ion batteries prefer being charged before the battery gets below roughly 5%, i.e. charging from 30-40% actually keeps the battery healthier, not like the old NiCads


We have Lithium polymer batteries in these phones. I've noticed a lot of new phones are switching to Lithium polymer & change the voltage to 3.8 instead of 3.7.

Anyways, any battery only has a certain number of charging cycles. So not charging nightly would extend the battery life that much longer. I don't worry about it because I buy new phones way before I wear out a battery. I charge every night, unless I forget.

You're also correct that Li-Ion batteries don't like to be fully discharged. They don't like being fully charged either. Phone manufactures build a safety into the phones so that they only charge/discharge to a certain percentage before stopping/shutting down. The GNex is 4% & 96%. The phone says 100%, but it's really at 96%. I don't know what the N4's percentages are or even how the polymer differs. Yet.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

brkshr said:


> We have Lithium polymer batteries in these phones. I've noticed a lot of new phones are switching to Lithium polymer & change the voltage to 3.8 instead of 3.7.
> 
> Anyways, any battery only has a certain number of charging cycles. So not charging nightly would extend the battery life that much longer. I don't worry about it because I buy new phones way before I wear out a battery. I charge every night, unless I forget.
> 
> You're also correct that Li-Ion batteries don't like to be fully discharged. They don't like being fully charged either. Phone manufactures build a safety into the phones so that they only charge/discharge to a certain percentage before stopping/shutting down. The GNex is 4% & 96%. The phone says 100%, but it's really at 96%. I don't know what the N4's percentages are or even how the polymer differs. Yet.


They've gone to 3.8V to get more life out of the same size cell.

Charging every night isn't going to hurt. Two charges from 50-100% is equal to one full recharge as far as cell wear is concerned, and will actually be slightly better as the battery spends less time in the faster charge mode utilized when the battery is in the lower range of charge capacity.


----------

